# Critique my buck



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I'd like to hear some opinions on my young buck Jack. I think a little outside opinion of him will help me decide which does of mine to pair him with in the spring. I have an album of him on facebook from the time he was 4 months old to this last week. He was born in April 2012, so is still a young guy. He is probably about 160 pound right now, but really quite short. I'd like to see more length to him, but I also think he looks shorter bodied than he is right now because he is so ROUND, I swear he barely eats any grain lol. He looks longer bodied in the younger pics when he was leaner. I'd also wish he was a little thicker boned. 
http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/media/set/?set=a.464188053606060.109476.335467366478130&type=1

I have a few of him on my webpage too, and his sire and dam are pictured at the bottom of his page.
http://www.mchaleboergoats.com/blsmalljackedup.htm


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

This is his 3/4 brother - same dam and he is sired by Jack's grandsire.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Over all, he looks real good, nice all around. Nothing to complain on, might need a touch more length maybe, wish I could see him is person. Sometimes pics can make them appear different. 
If he is on the short side, he is still growing, but, you can try to put him with the right Does to make taller, beautiful kiddo's.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Holy cow, he's gotten big! I really like him!  Like Pam said, I can't really find anything to complain about! Maybe some more length.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks good I agree with the above posts maybe a little more length and a little flatter on top but he is still young still growing! Handsome guy you have there!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for the critiques. What style doe would he pair best with? I have him bred to my dapple paint doe right now. She is sort of similar in build to him, so I'll probably get some really wide but compact kids. And I bred him to a big tall yearling red doe, she should put some height on the kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bred right. He is still growing, so he may get a good height growth going all of a sudden.

You don't want to breed to a to leggy Doe, but one that has bulk all around as you mentioned plus good height to boot.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> You bred right. He is still growing, so he may get a good height growth going all of a sudden.
> 
> You don't want to breed to a to leggy Doe, but one that has bulk all around as you mentioned plus good height to boot.


I agree. :thumbup:


----------



## wild sage boers (Jan 7, 2012)

*buck critique*

Very nice buck. Here are a couple of critiques for when you go to breed:

1) From the pics he looks to be very wide and solid in the front but a little narrow in back. Find a doe that will fill in what he lacks.

2) He has a very nice topilne and good shoulder and wonderful neck with a nice small head. This is good in a buck, helps the doe when it is time to kid.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you, I'll keep that in mind! I really appreciate all the replies everyone!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I was looking very closely to find anything negative to say, but I think he looks a little weak in the back legs, slightly hock kneed and his back legs going down to his hooves don't look as strong as I have seen others looking. So I would not pair him with a doe that also, has weaker back legs. I have found the hock-kneed, even a slight hock-kneed stance to be very very genetic. 
This is just going off his photos, and it certainly isn't always easy to tell everything on a few photos, so you can prettymuch take that with a grain of salt, plus since your goats are like 10,000 times nicer than mine. You really can just take my advice with a grain of salt. LOL

I love him.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

A little weak in the pasterns or just his whole back leg in general looks weak?


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I bought my buck from the same breeders and got to look at their goats in person. The picture of his dam doesn't do her justice. I didn't see his sire but I saw his grandsire. He was beautiful. I have confidence your buck will grow up to be just as nice


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

He's a really nice buck Maggie! I am stll new at this breeding thing and buck choice is my biggest challenge right now, so I will watch and learn here. But, he sure looks good to me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are very welcome.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Maggie said:


> A little weak in the pasterns or just his whole back leg in general looks weak?


From the hock down to the pastern, seems like he stands with a little closer stance and doesn't have real thick bone between the hock and pastern in the back, in the picture even his back hooves seem a little smallish. But again, I was really looking and I may have no idea what I am talking about.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Chelsboers, what did you get from them? I wish I did have a better picture of the dam, looks like she is quite young in the photo I have of her. 
I think I'll have a lot better idea of what to breed him to once his first kids are on the ground. They should be born in March and April, and I don't plan to breed anything until May/June so should have a good idea of how his kids are maturing by then.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

20kidsonhill said:


> From the hock down to the pastern, seems like he stands with a little closer stance and doesn't have real thick bone between the hock and pastern in the back, in the picture even his back hooves seem a little smallish. But again, I was really looking and I may have no idea what I am talking about.


I completely understand what you are saying, thanks

I am back and forth on him all the time myself, so take no offense to any contructive critizism. Its important to me to see what other people like in a goat too. I can like my goats all I want, but thats not going to sell them lol. Hes still growing so I try not to judge him myself too harshly! And I do like his 3/4 brother a lot, I'd like to see more bone on him too though.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Maggie said:


> I completely understand what you are saying, thanks
> 
> I am back and forth on him all the time myself, so take no offense to any contructive critizism. Its important to me to see what other people like in a goat too. I can like my goats all I want, but thats not going to sell them lol. Hes still growing so I try not to judge him myself too harshly! And I do like his 3/4 brother a lot, I'd like to see more bone on him too though.


This is off subject, but are you going to the Virginia is for lovers Boer Goat sale?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I'm not getting the impression of "short sided" from the photos.
edit. I changed my mind. In his most recent, he's hulking out
nicely.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

20kidsonhill said:


> This is off subject, but are you going to the Virginia is for lovers Boer Goat sale?


We were invited to consign but I won't have anything ready then and we are already consigning in the New England Boer Goat Bash in June.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

answered wrong opst


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Maggie said:


> We were invited to consign but I won't have anything ready then and we are already consigning in the New England Boer Goat Bash in June.


THat is what I was wondering, since you were already consigning at one sale. WE are going to consign a couple at the sale. This will be our first experience at it. I am worried it isn't goign to pay enough after we put the extra expenses into them for the consignment, but thought we would try it.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Same here ^


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Maggie said:


> Chelsboers, what did you get from them? I wish I did have a better picture of the dam, looks like she is quite young in the photo I have of her.


I bought a red buck from them. He was out of their other buck , Michelangelo. They showed us around though and we got a chance to look at all their goats. I'm sure the sire of your buck was there but he would have been just a baby.


----------

